# Official skill building please check out my website...



## elizabethysmom (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not in business -  I'm currently just building my skills, I'm hoping to take photos at a local crisis pregnancy center (moms who would not otherwise be able to afford a family/child photographer).  In order to display my work I'm trying out zenfolio.  I'm looking for some feedback on what I have so far and what you would add - here's my zenfolio site.....  Sarah Alexander
Thank you!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> I'm not in business...


*Moving to the People Gallery - for best results however, I would suggest you post 2-4 images within the thread for review.*


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry what I meant was take a look at the website itself and tell me what you think.


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 2, 2012)

Bumping boo bah


----------



## Granddad (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice site. Clean, simple, opens quickly with an excellent choice of photos. :thumbup: Good job!


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 5, 2012)

Granddad said:
			
		

> Nice site. Clean, simple, opens quickly with an excellent choice of photos. :thumbup: Good job!



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 5, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> I'm not in business -  I'm currently just building my skills, I'm hoping to take photos at a local crisis pregnancy center (moms who would not otherwise be able to afford a family/child photographer).  In order to display my work I'm trying out zenfolio.  I'm looking for some feedback on what I have so far and what you would add - here's my zenfolio site.....  Sarah Alexander
> Thank you!



You need to be rather careful. You should have a model release for everything posted on line and being a crisis center there are some women there who REALLY don't want their stuff posted on line. 

Yo will definitely get more help here by posting a few images and asking for specific help with whatever it is you are working on and/or struggling with. It's hard to give you feedback on a ton of images and much easier to give you very targeted help on a few. 3 is probably the best number for us, but 3-5 works well. Beyond that it becomes a LOT of time and work for us and you don't get as good of a critique and information.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 5, 2012)

Good point about photos from a crisis pregnancy centre not being used online. Always err on the side of caution, especially with children and *anything* that could be sensitive.
Here in the UK "There is absolutely no requirement in the UK even to ask permission to  take someone&#8217;s photograph, providing the photographer doesn&#8217;t harass the  subject in any way." 
Most reputable photographers though do ask politely where possible and respect the wishes of their subjects.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 5, 2012)

Nowhere on your site does it say even what country that you serve. Zenfolio makes it easy to put together a nice site and you've done a great job with them. Your disclaimer I'd put on the about page, but it's really not a big deal. Nice!


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2012)

elizabethysmom said:


> Sorry what I meant was take a look at the website itself and tell me what you think.


OK.

The thread is now in the forum for personal web site's. I have no idea what you started it in back on 8/1.

You don't need model releases to put images on a personal web site, because that is considered an editorial use, and not a commercial use.

However, your web site is not a personal web site. The web site is in fact advertising and promoting Sarah Alexander Photography, regardless the fact your skill building sessions are at no charge. There are other considerations regarding the need (or no need) for model release, but model release law varies by state in the US, and as mention neither your profile nor your web site indicate your approximate location on the planet.

If you're in the US, you might want to get this inexpensive book - A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 5, 2012)

Whoa who said I wasn't having people sign model releases? Also I did not move this to the people category. Further more I wanted opinion on the website - wasn't asking for cc on photos and lastly I would never post photos from the crisis center online. I was putting together the website for the staff at the crisis center to see my work. Whew! Now I feel like a total bi***!


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

It was readily apparent you didn't move the thread. However your intent for starting the thread was not clear, and you apparently started the thread in an inappropriate forum, or tirediron wouldn't have moved it in the first place.

You might want to work on your written communication skills.


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> Possibly - though some may want to brush up on common courtesy and their reading skills as well


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought that Keith put it rather tactfully. I think you are incredibly defensive and very quick to jump. It is very easy for us to think that your images are for a crisis center. We read a LOT of posts in a very quick amount of time Then we quickly skim thru the answers already given in order to see if what we are going to say has already been said.  
It is very easy for a mistake to be made. If anything the mistake was MINE in not seeing where you said HOPEFULLY and believing that the crisis center was where you were currently practicing.  Getting an attitude back at us for an error? Sounds like you're ready to leap and perhaps you might need to relax a little.


----------



## elizabethysmom (Aug 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're ready to leap and perhaps you might need to relax a little.


 I think I do get too defensive in this forum as I see so many passive aggressive posts (such as the suggestion that I brush up on my written communication skills wink smiley face).  I really should have kept it short and to the point - how does the website look period - all the other stuff was confusing and for that I appologize.  I'm thankful for the constructive comments that were given.


----------

